# New IPAD App !!!!



## Mavrik (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone bought Battle Map for Ipad yet... just seen it appear, but wondered if its on the US site already.. looks good but...........

£17.99 !!!! for an app seems steep withough some kind of background to it


----------



## Mavrik (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats $30  for you US peeps


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Aug 11, 2010)

I have it . . . and I'm excited by it, but I'm still testing and evaluating.  So, jury is still out.  It sure is a lot to pay. 

One problem is that, while I found the creator's web site, there isn't much help there for the tools.  

But here's my quick review so far:

Good:  Very easy to use interface.  You can whip up a quick and dirty map in a minute or two, faster than lying down tiles.  The program works smoothly and takes good advantage of the touchscreen.  

Bad: Limited drawing tools.  Your walls will all be one space thick, so everything feels very blocky.  There's also only a handful of objects that come with the tool, so that really feels like you can only create a few encounters. 

It is possible to bring in your own objects, but when I tried that the trasparency of the images was not preserved, for some reason, so my object has a big white box around it.  I'm hoping that will be fixed or addressed in a future release.  But that's the issue I went out to the web trying to solve, and found nothing. 

The usability is a bit limited for most folks, though.  I play using a projector directed down at the table from above for maps, so I can connect the ipad to the projector and use the app to display the map.  The time I can do that, though, is limited by the battery life of the ipad, since the port I use to send the data out to the projector is also the charging port.  

The other suggestion for using this is to use it to play on, but the ipad ist just a little small to put in the middle of the table and have stand in for the play surface.  

All in all, I think this is a great start on a product, but unless you have a use case where you can really see using it (a projector setup like mine, or perhaps you play in small spaces, like dorm rooms or volkswagons), I don't think you'll be satisfied paying so much for this app.  

-rg


----------



## Mavrik (Aug 17, 2010)

Seems to be another one... growth area for the Ipad ?

Dungeon Mapp (yes with two 'p's not sure if thats a good sign, this one is much cheaper £4.00


----------



## Kzach (Aug 17, 2010)

$30 US is a complete rip-off. I wouldn't buy it just based on that alone. It could  strawberries and I still wouldn't pay that much for it.


----------



## Dexamalion (Aug 21, 2010)

Kzach said:


> $30 US is a complete rip-off. I wouldn't buy it just based on that alone. It could  strawberries and I still wouldn't pay that much for it.




Hi guys, I'm the developer behind Dungeon Mapp (yes, two P's, because it's an APP  I agree the Battle Map application is very expensive, and I think people just want to generate a room quickly and add characters and enemies in it. I've just posted a vid of how to do that on the site, so check it out:

Dungeon Mapp

Derek


----------



## Hawkwind (Aug 22, 2010)

If you could network this app with other players iPhones for online games I might buy it I would have to get an iPad first though!


----------



## Kzach (Aug 22, 2010)

Dexamalion said:


> I agree the Battle Map application is very expensive, and I think people just want to generate a room quickly and add characters and enemies in it.




This just goes to prove one of my long-standing arguments.

Aussies do everything better


----------



## Kender42 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dungeon Mapp seems to be very slick, though the one-orientation lock limits its usefulness for those of us with cases / stands.







Otherwise, great application!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 2, 2010)

Does it scroll around for larger areas during play? What happens if two characters are more than 11 squares or so apart?

Can you import pre-existing maps from published adventures?


----------



## Dexamalion (Sep 2, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Does it scroll around for larger areas during play? What happens if two characters are more than 11 squares or so apart?
> 
> Can you import pre-existing maps from published adventures?




It does pinch to zoom and pan with finger swipes in PLAY mode, you can check out some of the videos I have of the app in action here:

Ambitious Software

You can't save maps outside the device, or import other ones, but that is fast becoming my most requested feature, so let me know if you agree!

Derek


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 10, 2010)

Dexamalion said:


> It does pinch to zoom and pan with finger swipes in PLAY mode, you can check out some of the videos I have of the app in action here:
> 
> Ambitious Software
> 
> You can't save maps outside the device, or import other ones, but that is fast becoming my most requested feature, so let me know if you agree!




Derek, nice work.

Quick question: does Dungeon Mapp support video-out from the ipad?  That would seem to me to be a very useful feature, though I have no idea how difficult that is to actually implement, if it hasn't been already.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2010)

another to look at: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rpg-cartographer/id375814023?mt=8#


----------



## Kyokai (Sep 13, 2010)

*Level 99 Games*

Hey Guys,

I'm the developer of RPG Cartographer, and I wanted to say thanks to Hand of Evil for mentioning it. We also have a video at RPG Cartographer - Level 99 Games, and I'd encourage you all to check it out if you're shopping for the perfect app for your game group. Cartographer is targeted at GMs that want to create more vivid game maps--things that look more organic and less like rectangular spaces.

We also have a companion app for DM's that helps with campaign planning: DM Toolkit - Level 99 Games

Anyway, thanks again for taking a look at the app. I hope you'll post any suggestions that you might have in my forums or in email.


----------



## faith1806 (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for your questions, and i was just wondering


----------



## Dexamalion (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Guys,

The 1.2 update of Dungeon Mapp is up on the iTunes store! A brief overview of the new features are here:

* Initiative Tracker: one button roll for all party members, rank and track initiative
* Emailing of Mapps to others
* Enhanced Character screen that tracks hit points, damage, healing surges, temp HP, movement rate, initiative modifier and more
* Add room descriptions and item descriptions to enhance dungeons
* Animated decals; fires glow and smoke, water ripples, candles flicker
* More tiles including snow, lava, sand and metal
* "Blending" of tiles, organic tiles will blend to the next tile, creating a more organic feel to mapps.
* More decals including more furniture, market stalls, horses and dungeon decorations
* Enhanced and cleaner menu system that allows you to decorate a dungeon much quicker
* Better application of Difficult Terrain, just paint it on whatever surface you like

Also please check out the extensive users manual over at my website:

Dungeon Mapp

Many thanks, and please feel free to email me any comments or post them here.

Dex


----------

